# How to Get a Replacement P60



## MOFFY01 (26 Jan 2007)

Hi, I need my P60 for 2003 and cannot find it, anyone any idea how i can get a replacement one?


----------



## mo3art (26 Jan 2007)

Request a P21 from the Revenue Commissioners for that year, that should suffice.

If I recall correctly you cannot get a duplicate or replacement P60 for some reason.


----------



## MOFFY01 (26 Jan 2007)

thanks but just checked the revenue site and in order to get a P21 i need to submit my P60, so that rules that out


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Jan 2007)

mo3art said:


> If I recall correctly you cannot get a duplicate or replacement P60 for some reason.



This might technically be correct due to obscure and obsolete legislation but in practice nowadays most reasonable employers have no problem in issuing duplicate or replacement P60s (which may also in certain cases be downloaded by the employer from the Revenue ROS system) and the Revenue have no problem in accepting them as a basis for tax refund claims etc.


----------



## sullyman (26 Jan 2007)

Hi Moffy,

I got my P21 from from 2003 - 2005 without submitting any P60's. For 2006 though, they did request the P60.

S


----------

